# What do you all feed your hunters?



## Christmas Crumpet (15 October 2013)

Just curious about what you all feed. I was thinking this morning that I have totally changed my feeding regime in the last 10 years and thinking how much I like what I feed now as opposed to what I used to feed. This forum has had an effect on what I do feed and I think its been for the better.

I used to feed Mollichaff Original, Comp Mix and Sugarbeet with a bit of veg oil in to hunt twice a week.

Now I feed A&P Calm & Condition, oats and micronised linseed with various supplements to keep the old man from falling apart and he looks and feels fab on it. I like being able to up or down the oats according to work and that I can mix his supplements in with the C&C and he scoffs it all down. 

How about the rest of you?


----------



## L&M (15 October 2013)

Rowan Barbarry mash - the one in the red bag with added oil. I make it up warm and they love it!

It is economical and fully balanced, so a complete feed with no faffing......


----------



## meesha (15 October 2013)

unfortunately horse is into self-harming at the moment so not doing much of anything but even when does go out more he is on half cup topspec lite balancer and adlib haylage but he is a VERY good doer (or pig... whichever term you like)!!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (15 October 2013)

I think I realised that I really did faff about with feed when I didn't need to. I love the fact that my feedbin has so much space in it and it is actually easy to get into each bag. I have a one scoop for oats and C&C and a mug for the linseed and that's the lot. 

It clearly doesn't take much for me to be happy!!!


----------



## jess_asterix (15 October 2013)

Alfa-A, cool mix and alfa beet or sugar beet with a general purpose supp and mint & garlic.


----------



## Bernster (15 October 2013)

Mine's a bit complicated (although she's not a full hunter), as she needs to build muscle and dropped off a bit when I took her off the conditioning feed: chaff, nuts, saracen show improver (conditioning) pencils, equi-jewel (solid oil supplement), equimins flexijoint and hay.

That's prob a rubbish combo but she's doing well on it.  I did have micro linseed at one point but took her off that for the equi jewel and didn't notice any negative effects.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (15 October 2013)

Mine is on Top-Spec and so is my mums hunter this year. They have the ready grass, as can be a but fussy with chaff but they like this, and I feel it's better for them as they go out in an arena so no grass during the season. Then they have a mix of the cool condition and performance cubes,just to keep the weight on but still give some energy. The amount does vary between horses, mums is actually on less at the moment as doesn't hunt as often and mum needs control! Then they both have the comprehensive balancer, salt and mums has the joint supp (both will be going on the joint balancer when next order) mine was on Top spec over summer whilst doing some eventing, just less quantises and on the normal chop and the cool balancer and also the calmer. They both look brill on it


----------



## Goldenstar (15 October 2013)

Chopped straw , alfalfa , oats , micronised linseed , speedibeet , haylage ( a lite and regular version ) and hay bloks for a change  amounts of each adjusted to suit each horse


----------



## ConnieLove (15 October 2013)

The little chap (connie) is on D&H pasture mix for medium work, Alfalfa A and speedibeet with MSM supplement and cod liver oil. He's generally alright with his condition and we hunt once to twice a week. 

Whilst the big chap, who is only starting his first season going once a week at present and is also a v.good doer, is a decent scoop of Alfalfa A again with MSM and cod liver oil as supplement. If he drops or needs extra I plan on going the same sort of way as my little one, but I highly doubt he will with out turn out at present! Still plenty of grass out there to get through.

Edit: both with ab lib hay however still out at grass with plenty to get through until winter hits!!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (15 October 2013)

Chopped oat straw, alfalfa, oats, conditioning mix (for the one who drops weight) nuts power/ordinary depending on horse, sugar beet and ad lib hay.


----------



## JenHunt (16 October 2013)

our two are turned out for at least 12hrs a day on good grazing.
they then get ad lib haylage 24hrs a day

feedwise:
soak a scoop of cool and collected each
add a scoop of alfa a oil each
2 measures naturebute each
pink powder
a couple of carrots each
then Ron gets a double handful of grass nuts, and Tom gets a half scoop of endurance mix.

they have hunted on this diet, once or twice a week all season. that said, i don't tend to have long days, I go home at 2nd horses.


----------



## Mimi2610 (22 October 2013)

Blue chip if they tend to run up light, conditioning cubes, sugarbeet, barley, chaff and ad lib hay. They hunt very hard during the season and this keeps them looking and feeling good!


----------



## Lucky Lady (29 October 2013)

I strongly recommend Sarazens range and their nutritionists are brilliant to advise.


----------



## arizonahoney (30 October 2013)

Micronised oats, Farriers Formula, chaff, turmeric, supps.


----------



## spacefaer (30 October 2013)

Basic diet of Wynnstay horse and pony nuts,  Dengie molasses free hi fi. 
Plus Rowan and Barbary ready mash extra for those needing more condition and/or conditioning cubes.

A couple are also on Baileys Outshine.

Only supplements are a joint one for the oldies and valerian for the stress head 

Totally ad lib hay


----------

